# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Synchiropus splendidus

## Pedro Azevedo

_Synchiropus splendidus_

Nome: Mandarim
Nome Científico: Synchiropus splendidus (Herre, 1927)
Família: Callionymidae
Grupo: Peixes Ósseos
Classe: Peixes

*Condições Necessárias:*  Este peixe necessita de aquarios com muita rocha viva (50 kg - *NO MINIMO*), que tem que estar muito bem maturada.Colocar em aquarios já estabelecidos com o minimo de 6 meses.

*Alimentação:*  Alimenta-se constantemente da microfauna existente na rocha viva (anfípodes, copépodes, zoobentos, microcrustáceos do aquário).
Pode tambem consumir comidas vivas por nós fornecidas (Mysis, artémia recem eclodida)

*Condições da água :* Necessita de excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.020 - 1.025, pH: 8.2 , Temp:25º)

*Distinção sexual:*  O que difere os machos das fêmeas de peixe-mandarim é que os machos são tipicamente maiores e apresentam extensões nas nadadeiras dorsal e anal. Também é mais comum os machos possuírem cores mais bem distribuídas e brilhantes que as fêmeas, embora isso nem sempre aconteça.(distinção sexual retirada do forum iPAQ)


*Notas Gerais:* Este peixe é bastante dificil de mantêr e só aconselhado a aquariofilos muito experientes. A sua manutênção em aquarios de grande litragem, estáveis.
Alem da quantidade de rocha viva necessária, não deverá ser colocado qualquer outro peixe concorrente ao nivel da sua alimentação (wrasses, chelmon rostratus, outros peixes da mesma familia, etc.)
É tambem aconselhada a montagem de um refugio superior, para o constante fornecimento de microfauna ao aquario.
Este peixe não possui escamas, tendo uma pele muito grossa e mucosa.
A sua visão é superior a´ maioria dos restantes peixes, tendo mesmo a capacidade de distinguir cores.

----------


## Jose Neves



----------


## Gil Miguel

*Condições Necessárias:*  Este peixe necessita de aquarios com muita rocha viva (50 kg - *NO MINIMO*), que tem que estar muito bem maturada.Colocar em aquarios já estabelecidos com o minimo de 6 meses.

*Alimentação:*  Alimenta-se constantemente da microfauna existente na rocha viva (anfípodes, copépodes, zoobentos, microcrustáceos do aquário).
Pode tambem consumir comidas vivas por nós fornecidas (Mysis, artémia recem eclodida)

*Condições da água :* Necessita de excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.020 - 1.025, pH: 8.2 , Temp:25º)

*Distinção sexual:*  O que difere os machos das fêmeas de peixe-mandarim é que os machos são tipicamente maiores e apresentam extensões nas nadadeiras dorsal e anal. Também é mais comum os machos possuírem cores mais bem distribuídas e brilhantes que as fêmeas, embora isso nem sempre aconteça.(distinção sexual retirada do forum iPAQ)


*Notas Gerais:* Este peixe é bastante dificil de mantêr e só aconselhado a aquariofilos muito experientes. A sua manutênção em aquarios de grande litragem, estáveis.
Alem da quantidade de rocha viva necessária, não deverá ser colocado qualquer outro peixe concorrente ao nivel da sua alimentação (wrasses, chelmon rostratus, outros peixes da mesma familia, etc.)
É tambem aconselhada a montagem de um refugio superior, para o constante fornecimento de microfauna ao aquario.
Este peixe não possui escamas, tendo uma pele muito grossa e mucosa.
A sua visão é superior a´ maioria dos restantes peixes, tendo mesmo a capacidade de distinguir cores.

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------

